

The Cardboard Bike - dpaluy
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-cardboard-bike?c=gallery

======
aray
$2M is quite the goal. I don't expect this project to make that much funding.

~~~
dpaluy
I agree with you, that the goal is two high, but the general idea of a bicycle
made of recycled cardboard looks interesting.

